# An open letter to the Canon 7d mark ii



## wyogirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear 7dmk2---

I rented you with the hopes that you would me unremarkable. I thought that if I held you in my hand, I would not be impressed. I thought that my experience with you would be like my experience with your sibling the 6d.....underwhelming. 

I was wrong. You are pretty doggone cool. I've taken a photo at ISO 16,000; something that my old Rebel can't even comprehend. You are amazing. I need you; I want you. 

Sincerely, 
The girl who doesn't have $1500


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol.. well, start saving your pennies.  I have.  The 7d Mark II looks like a great camera, just seems like kind of an odd price point for an APS-C.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

Refurbs on shop.usa.canon.com for 1199.00...


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 3, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Lol.. well, start saving your pennies.  I have.  The 7d Mark II looks like a great camera, just seems like kind of an odd price point for an APS-C.


Curious what makes you think it is an odd price point?



Rob5589 said:


> Refurbs on shop.usa.canon.com for 1199.00...


Why buy a refurb, when you can buy new with a $400 printer, a 32gb Lexar and an free year of drops and spills for 1249 after rebate... Canon 7D Mark II


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. well, start saving your pennies.  I have.  The 7d Mark II looks like a great camera, just seems like kind of an odd price point for an APS-C.
> ...



Well it just seems a little odd considering you can get into a full frame at the same price point.  I guess though if your shooting a lot of action shots 10 FPS on an APS-C would be nice to have


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Why buy a refurb, when you can buy new with a $400 printer, a 32gb Lexar and an free year of drops and spills for 1249 after rebate... Canon 7D Mark II



That is a good deal. However, she still has to _initially_ lay out 1600.00.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 3, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Well it just seems a little odd considering you can get into a full frame at the same price point.  I guess though if your shooting a lot of action shots 10 FPS on an APS-C would be nice to have


Perhaps, but we all have different needs.  At the current price point, I consider it a bargain.  For a full frame sports/wildlife camera to match the specs 10 FPS and large buffer, you only have the D4S or the 1DX and those set you back 4500 to 6K.  Nikon still won't even make a camera that will compete with the 7Dm2 for people like me.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 3, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well it just seems a little odd considering you can get into a full frame at the same price point.  I guess though if your shooting a lot of action shots 10 FPS on an APS-C would be nice to have
> ...


It seems difficult to convince people that a crop sensor is desirable for some types of photography.  Particularly when 200mm and even 400mm lenses are too short for the need; even with extenders.  

10fps is a bigger deal than some people realize. T3I to 60d to 70d to 7dII..I notice the difference and advantage from experience.  

I would love to have the DR and the image quality and the low light abilities of a FF,  but not at the expense of 1.6 crop, 10fps, and a superior AF sytem....unless it was for a 1Dx.  If that was the case,  I would also be able to afford the 10k and over lenses to go with it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Actually that's always been the one thing I would change about my 7100 if I could, the buffer size.  It will do 5 fps which is normally fast enough for me but shooting raw it gets overwhelmed quick so I have to do timed bursts.

I can only imagine how nice it would be to just press the shutter and have it continue to fire and not have to think about it.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well it just seems a little odd considering you can get into a full frame at the same price point.  I guess though if your shooting a lot of action shots 10 FPS on an APS-C would be nice to have
> ...



True, plus I have to assume that the guys who get paid megabucks for marketing these things and have years and years of research data probably have a better idea as to where to set that price point than I do,


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 4, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. well, start saving your pennies.  I have.  The 7d Mark II looks like a great camera, just seems like kind of an odd price point for an APS-C.
> ...


That is an awfully tempting deal.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> That is an awfully tempting deal.



I just hope it sells really well, that will most likely push Nikon into coming out with something to compete against it in that marketspace.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been back and forth about this camera myself ever since it was announced. At first I wanted it and wanted to upgrade, then I wanted to go to the 5D mk III or (IV if announced). So I spent this year sitting back and waiting and reading and studying and talking about what to do.

I consider myself a sports and landscape photog, so part of me needs the 10 fps and part of me could use the FF. But I couldn't see spending $4K on a 1Dx.

Well at the end of July, I finally bit the bullet and bought the 7D mk II for football season this year, when I decided that the 5D mk IV wasn't coming out until next year.

After about a month and a half of shooting with this camera, I have decided that it was made for me. Do I still want a FF, sure but for what I shoot this is what I need.

I had a friend that I shoot with a lot get a D610 just a couple of weeks before me and I will admit the images are nice out of the full frame but for me, I like the images I get for putting together sequence composites.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I've been back and forth about this camera myself ever since it was announced. At first I wanted it and wanted to upgrade, then I wanted to go to the 5D mk III or (IV if announced). So I spent this year sitting back and waiting and reading and studying and talking about what to do.
> 
> I consider myself a sports and landscape photog, so part of me needs the 10 fps and part of me could use the FF. But I couldn't see spending $4K on a 1Dx.
> 
> ...


Best of both worlds would be nice, and one day just maybe.  Lotto.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 4, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> That is an awfully tempting deal.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Best of both worlds would be nice, and one day just maybe.  Lotto.



Lol.. I hear that.  At the moment I'm trying to put a few bucks away in the hopes of being able to upgrade to a full frame sometime in the not so distant future.  Something like a D750 is out of my price range, but with a little time I can probably put together enough to get a used D610.

I'll keep my 7100 though, I like having an APS-C on hand and it was always really nice having two cameras.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 4, 2015)

Do not rent the Mark III. Just don't.


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 4, 2015)

kathyt said:


> Do not rent the Mark III. Just don't.


Actually my friend has the Mark III.... and yeah I like it but I prefer the reach of the crop sensor and the 10fps for the wildlife I "try" to capture.  But yeah.... its majorly sweet.  Now, if I could just sell enough Jamberry, I might be able to buy my camera!


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 8, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > That is an awfully tempting deal.
> ...



I also wish Nikon would come out with something like this, come on, this camera is sporting more focus points which are all cross type, 10 FPS, and higher ISO then my Nikon D7100, Nikon hasn't even made a APS-C camera that is like this since the Nikon D300S, which makes me sad, the only thing that is this calibre is the expensive D4 series cameras.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

gryffinwings said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > wyogirl said:
> ...



I'm kind of hoping they won't, at least not soon at that price point.  I'm putting money away saving to upgrade to a D610 at some point, and if they come out with something like that then I'll have to decide if I need to go full frame, or if I need the 10 FPS APC.. lol


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 8, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



True, however, I'd take 10 FPS on an APS-C over a low end of FX DSLR any day of the week, not to mention for my kind of shooting, APS-C works better.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

gryffinwings said:


> True, however, I'd take 10 FPS on an APS-C over a low end of FX DSLR any day of the week, not to mention for my kind of shooting, APS-C works better.



For me that's a much bigger toss up I guess.  I do shoot outdoors quite a bit and it would be great to have 10 FPS with a good sized buffer for some of the wildlife shots I take, however I also shoot indoors a bit in situations where a flash is not an option, so boy it would be fantastic to have a full frame sensor too.  At the moment though I don't have to agonize over that choice.. lol


----------

